# Performance Bike In Oceanside Ca.



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have a question about Performance Bikes in Oceanside.
I just purchased a 2011 Fuji 3.0 that I will be picking up on Friday. Does anyone have any feedback on well they "Fit" a rider to their new bike? Do they get into it, or is it a seat adjustment and send out the door?


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

My guess would be the latter - but you may be able to get them to do more with some persistence. For instance getting bar height set assuming they haven't already cut the steerer down to nothing. I doubt they'll have the ability to swap out handlebars but you may be able to get them to swap stems for a shorter or longer version of the same model if they have it - again this is a 'maybe'. I'd try and get setback on the saddle adjusted, bring your shoes and have them install pedals and adjust cleat position. They could also rotate the bar a little perhaps and/or make slight adjustments in the hoods but assuming the bars are already wrapped etc they won't be able to do more than minor tweaks. I'd focus on:
- bars: height, fit/position of hoods, stem length (and rise/drop as pertains to bar height and reach)
- Saddle: height, setback, make sure it's level
- Pedals/cleats: proper position of feet relative to pedal axle


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Kristatos, I picked up the bike yesterday afternoon, the fitting went well. Seat height and fore and aft adjustments were made. I need a shorter stem but at the price point that I got the bike at there was no way they would swap it out The bike was on an "internet special" and I picked it up in the store for 599 they had the exact same bike there yesterday for 789 regularly 949. So I was pretty happy with my purchase. And thing I like about Performance Bike is they will send you emails on specials and as long as you go in and tell them you recieved an email about ...... then they will honor the lower price:thumbsup:
they (Gary) did a pretty good job he was patient, knowledgable, and all round good laid back salesman and I like that. I will post up a pic or two in a bit


----------



## mmackinlay (Sep 17, 2011)

I've had good and bad experience with the service at that particular Performance. 
Never know what you're going to get.....


----------

